# Joint Jerky vs Hamburger Jerky and the winner is...



## disco (Mar 15, 2015)

I traveled to a big American city to see our local hockey team play. There was a Cabelas there and they had a variety jerky mix on sale so I picked it up.

I have made jerky from lean ground beef and from inside or outside round. I always suspected that I like the round better than the ground beef but wasn't sure if it was because of the seasoning or individual smoke. So, I decided to do 1/2 of the Cabelas original jerky spice as ground beef and 1/2 as sliced round so I could see which I liked better.

I started with the ground beef. I bought extra lean ground beef and and mixed half the cure and spices by weight with 1/4 cup of water. I mixed it very thoroughly by hand.













Cabelas Original Jerky 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 15, 2015






I put 1/4 of the beef on a sheet of wax paper, covered it with another sheet of wax paper and rolled it to 1/4 inch thick. I removed the top sheet and cut the beef to serving size. I put the tray from my dehydrator on the beef and turned it over. I removed the second sheet of wax paper.













Cabelas Original Jerky 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 15, 2015






I put it in my dehydrator at its highest setting for an hour. Then I put the jerky in my Bradley smoker for an hour set at 180 F with hickory pucks. I don't like a lot of smoke in my jerky so I took it out of the smoker and finished the drying in my dehydrator.













Cabelas Original Jerky 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 15, 2015






While the ground beef was drying, I sliced the round steak. I had put it in the freezer for 2 hours to make it easier to cut. I cut it to about 1/8 inch thick. I added 1/4 cup water and the remaining cure and seasoning. I mixed well and put it in the fridge overnight.













Cabelas Original Jerky.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 15, 2015






The next day, I gave it 1 hour in the dehydrator. I put it in the Bradley at 180 F for an hour with hickory pucks running. Then, back in the dehydrator to finish drying.













Cabelas Original Jerky 4.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 15, 2015






*The Verdict*

First I will comment on the Cabelas mix as it is the first time I've used it. It gives a nice basic jerky with not too much salt. It is not the best jerky I have ever had but it is very good and is so easy to use I will likely try it again.

The hamburger jerky had a good texture and a nice chew. I do like the slightly thicker jerky pieces.

The beef round slices had a great chew. I like to have to chew my jerky. 

The taste of both was similar but the slices make a better jerky in my opinion. However, the extra lean ground beef is considerably cheaper. 

So, the slices are better but I will occasionally make the hamburger jerky because I a cheap old guy.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 15, 2015)

It all looks great.  How thick was your round steak?

I have made burger jerky but not whole meat jerky.


----------



## disco (Mar 15, 2015)

c farmer said:


> It all looks great. How thick was your round steak?
> 
> I have made burger jerky but not whole meat jerky.


It was a bottom round roast that was about 4 inches in diameter but was rolled and tied. I untied it and it was about 3 by 5 inches. I cut that in two for easy slicing.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2015)

Very nice thread Disco !  I like the comparison of the whole muscle vs the burger... I'm with you, I like the whole muscle jerky better, but burger jerky is sometimes a nice change up !


----------



## disco (Mar 15, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice thread Disco ! I like the comparison of the whole muscle vs the burger... I'm with you, I like the whole muscle jerky better, but burger jerky is sometimes a nice change up !


Thanks, Justin. I know what you mean. There is just something primal about really having to chew your food. I guess I'm just not that evolved!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 16, 2015)

Disco, I also agree with you , they are both good. The slices are better !


----------



## disco (Mar 16, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Disco, I also agree with you , they are both good. The slices are better !


Thanks, CM. I have been given several pounds of moose and will be making some jerky out of it soon. I've never done it before so fingers crossed.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks good Disco! We made both types of jerky last weekend too. I used pre-sliced round that they had in the store was about 3/8" thick. The ground was 93/7 so pretty lean. Good stuff!


----------



## disco (Mar 16, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Disco! We made both types of jerky last weekend too. I used pre-sliced round that they had in the store was about 3/8" thick. The ground was 93/7 so pretty lean. Good stuff!


Thanks, Case. It is important that you don't run out of jerky as it is one of the basic food groups.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 16, 2015)

Disco said:


> CrazyMoon said:
> 
> 
> > Disco, I also agree with you , they are both good. The slices are better !
> ...



Disco, moose is terrible.. Makes real bad jerky !  If I were you, I'd package up all that nasty moose meat & send it to some redneck in SE Idaho... :biggrin:   

Just sayin !  :icon_lol:

:beercheer:


----------



## disco (Mar 16, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Disco, moose is terrible.. Makes real bad jerky ! If I were you, I'd package up all that nasty moose meat & send it to some redneck in SE Idaho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always knew I could count on you Brew. However, I couldn't possibly impose like that. Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 16, 2015)

Disco said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Disco, moose is terrible.. Makes real bad jerky ! If I were you, I'd package up all that nasty moose meat
> ...



Haha, glad ya get my dry ol sense of humor !  I sure do hope to see a thread on your moose jerky & hope ya enjoy it very much !  

:beercheer:


----------



## themule69 (Mar 16, 2015)

Another fine side-by-side Disco. I prefer whole mussel but have made it out of ground.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Mar 16, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Another fine side-by-side Disco. I prefer whole mussel but have made it out of ground.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks, David. The price of ground beef is definitely a factor.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Mar 16, 2015)

Good job Disco   Looks great    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## disco (Mar 18, 2015)

gary s said:


> Good job Disco   Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gary!


----------

